# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  The Libido Drug (PT-141)

## 956Vette

Due to the lack of specific peptide, porn or sex forum...figure this one will land on its feet here  :Wink/Grin: 
*The Libido Drug*
Aug 2009
*The rise, fall, and ste alth return of the world’s first medically proven aphrodisiac.*
By Frederick Kaufman 



As soon as the bremelanotide (a.k.a. PT-141) arrived in the mail, I shook the white crystal onto a mirror and began to chop it into powder. I snorted some and a bitter taste began its steady descent down the back of my throat. But I wasn’t about to complain. Thanks to a website called Tanresearch and $50, I finally had my hands on the most revolutionary sex drug ever created. This potion had undergone studies for almost a decade in a quest to make it the first-ever FDA-approved aphrodisiac to hit the U.S. market. 

Sure, history and folk medicine are full of purported aphrodisiacs, like Spanish fly and rhinoceros horn. But bremelanotide isn’t like those — neither is it simply an erectile dysfunction drug like Viagra or Cialis, so-called PDE-5 inhibitors that work by pushing blood around the body. Bremelanotide belongs to a new class of drugs called melanocortins, which work in the mind, increasing sexual desire. Deep inside the brain, the substance stirs passion by activating hypothalamic and limbic emotional structures, the parts that naturally flare when you’re turned on. Scientists aren’t exactly sure how melanocortins do this, but the result is clear: Before you know it, you want to have sex. Or at least that’s what the research has shown. 

After snorting 10 milligrams of the stuff, I felt nothing. Several hours later I still wasn’t the slightest bit horny. So at midnight I went to bed, totally unaware of the flood of animalistic desire that was to take hold of me. 

A year earlier i was in the montreal lab of Jim Pfaus, arguably the world’s preeminent expert on bremelanotide.

A 50-year-old neuroscientist, Pfaus was in the last stages of preclinical trials aimed at getting FDA approval for bremelanotide. Originally developed as a self-tanning agent, the drug had been repurposed when male study subjects reported a surprising side effect: erections. A New Jersey pharmaceutical company called Palatin Technologies had bought the drug, then turned the pill into a powder that could be delivered nasally, hoping that sleek nasal-spray dispensers could blow away little blue pills — and earn profits that would dwarf the $150 million that Palatin had spent on research and clinical testing. 

Pfaus showed me stunning testimonials from human test subjects. “On the five-point scale, I would rate the erection I had as a six,” said one of the 1,300 anonymous testers. “You get this humming feeling,” said another. “You’re ready to take your pants off and go.” 

The drug worked equally well on women, who chronicled “an intense arousal” that lasted from six to 72 hours. “I was focused on sex,” said one of the women.

But there were side effects, and in 2007, Palatin’s sex drug hit a roadblock just before entering phase-three testing, the FDA’s final clinical hurdle before the drug is released to the public. Some of the men who sniffed bremelanotide experienced an increase in blood pressure, and about one third of the women who took the drug reported nausea. 

There were also those who doubted the drug would actually cause couples to want to jump into bed together. “It’s baloney,” says Leonore Tiefer, a professor of psychiatry at New York University’s Langone School of Medicine. “You might increase genital itchiness, but you won’t increase desire.” 

It appeared that bremelanotide would fall into the ash heap of failed aphrodisiacs, to rest in peace with tiger penis soup. But then something unexpected happened. 

In 2008, Iranian urologist Mohammad Reza Safarinejad published findings he had gathered by testing bremelanotide that he purchased from a company in Dubai on men and women. “He got fantastic results,” says Pfaus. “Palatin had published everything about the drug — including the exact sequence of the compound.” Middle Eastern chemists used that sequence to create the drug themselves. Shortly thereafter, several companies began offering the drug online.

But was it safe? “Well,” says Pfaus, “we never resolved that blood pressure thing. There’s no guarantee of purity. The FDA won’t regulate it.”
---
more media stories and user log at Melanotan Forum

----------


## 956Vette

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpQSxbf4ZM8


And an older write up circulated online:
*What is Bremelanotide (PT-141)?* 

Bremelanotide (formerly PT-141) is the generic term for a new medication for use in treating sexual dysfunction in men (erectile dysfunction or impotence) as well as sexual dysfunction in women (sexual arousal disorder). It is a synthetic aphrodisiac. Unlike Viagra and other related medications, it does not act upon the vascular system, but directly increases sexual desire. 

Originally, the peptide Melanotan II that bremelanotide was developed from was tested as a sunless tanning agent. In initial testing, Melanotan II did induce tanning but additionally caused sexual arousal and spontaneous erections as unexpected side effects in eight out of the ten original male volunteer test subjects. In clinical studies, bremelanotide has been shown to be effective in treating male sexual and erectile dysfunction as well as female sexual dysfunction. It is currently being tested by Palatin Technologies.

Bremelanotide is a cyclic hepta-peptide lactam analog of alpha-melanocyte-stimulating hormone (alpha-MSH) that activates the melanocortin receptors MC3-R and MC4-R in the central nervous system. It has the amino acid sequence Ac-Nle-cyclo[Asp-His-D-Phe-Arg-Trp-Lys]-OH or cyclo-[Nle4, Asp5, D-Phe7, Lys10]alpha-MSH-(4-10). PT-141 is a metabolite of Melanotan II that lacks the C-terminal amide function. Its molecular formula is C50H68N14O10 with a molecular weight of 1025.2.
_In the United States it is currently in a Phase III clinical trial._

*Are these nasal? Oral, Injectable?*

Currently the nasal and oral routes have not been made efficient. PT-141 is a sterile injectable made for sub-q injection, like insulin .

*What's the dosing schedule...how much do I take?*

.5mg-2mg is the range which people dose. Taking 2-4 hours before game time is ideal. The window of opportunity is very unique.

Say you had a dinner and movie arranged. Taking before dinner may be the best route, however during the climax of the movie may interfere with one of your ownread between the lines there  :Wink: 

*Is there any reconstituting involved?*

Yes and bacteriostatic water is the recommended solvent here. To mix the vial with bact water, take one syringe (BD Ultrafine II 1cc or 1/3 cc are excellent and I recommend them) and grab your vial of bacteriostatic water. If using a 1 cc syringe (100 units), use the syringe to withdraw 1 full ml (1cc) and inject that into the vial of PT-141 through the rubber. Be sure to aim the needle towards the glass, so that it will trickle down and not harm the peptide. Swirl the vial to thoroughly mix and let the peptide dissolve. The key here is to be gentle. Say you had the vial of PT-141 stored in the freezer, move the vial of PT-141 to fridge for an overnight stay. Then you are ready the next day to reconstitute the same temperature refrigerated bact water with the PT-141 in the most efficient manner. Just some tricks of the trade here.

So now you have 100 units (1cc) of bacteriostatic water mixed with 10 mg of PT-141 in your vial ready to go. A 1mg dose would be 10 units or .1ml (.1cc). Make sense? Hope so.

*How is it stored?*

The lyophilized powder (freeze dried state) can be stored in the freezer or refrigerator. Once reconstituted (mixed with water) it will be good for a month in the refrigerator before it begins to degrade.

*Does this help give erections or just put you in the mood?*

With PT-141, you feel good, not only sexually aroused, reported anonymous patient 007, a participant in a Phase 2 trial, you feel younger and more energetic. Said another patient: It helped the libido. So you have the urge and the desire. . . . You get this humming feeling; youre ready to take your pants off and go. And another: Twice my wife and I had sex twice in one night. I came in [to work] and I just raved about it: Jesus, guys . . . 58 years old and you dont do that.  Tales of pharmaceutically induced sexual prowess among 58-year-olds are common enough in the age of the Little Blue Pill, but they dont typically involve quite so urgent a repertoire of humming, throbbing, tingling, and double-dipping. Or as patient 128 put it: My wife knows. She can tell the difference between Viagra and PT-141.

The precise mechanisms by which PT-141 does its job remain unclear, but the rough idea is this: Where Viagra acts on the circulatory system, helping blood flow into the penis, PT-141 goes straight to the brain itself. And there it goes to work, switching on the same neural circuitry that lights up when a person actually, you know, wants to.

Basically this takes men back to middle school. You may find yourself in a similar situation as you were in 8th grade science class with the teacher bent over helping the student in front of you. It may be necessary to do a tuck up if at the officeespecially at the public pool! 

Women state that the sensation given from injecting PT-141 is like being in heat! One colleague in particular stated that she didnt know what was going onbut she had wanted it all day long after dosing the night before.

fyi  :7up:

----------


## Swifto

Intresting. 

But my labido is fine at present...

----------


## 956Vette

> Intresting. 
> 
> But my labido is fine at present...


It would be a very sad state if you really did have ED and had to rely on a product like this. The window of opportunity being so unique and often unpredictable...makes it all the more interesting imho. Certainly could help during various pcts. For the real bad of ED crowd, I have read the combo of this and viagra works wonders. and helps with the timing of things...

This peptide is used by swingers often. I can certainly understand why. It is something to maybe experiment with, but not make it a habit out of

----------


## doo928

I've tried this with my ex. We were already like two dogs in heat & curious to see if it would heighten arousal. He suffered from some ED problems due to certain medications & wanted to see if it would make a noticeable difference. It did not have much effect other than making us very hot & flushed...no noticeable increase in his erection...we still went at it like crazy for several times that night sucessfully so we weren't disappointed.

----------


## spywizard

It's not really and ED med like viagra or cialis, more of something that works withing the brain chemistry and from my experience using it with the wife is she reports the effects last 3 days, kind of put her in the mood and kept her there..

----------


## 956Vette

> It's not really and ED med like viagra or cialis, more of something that works withing the brain chemistry and from my experience using it with the wife is she reports the effects last 3 days, kind of put her in the mood and kept her there..


Some of the most capturing feedback I have seen is from women 40-55yrs of age

----------


## spywizard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpQSxbf4ZM8

This chick shows how to do the mix and the ending is pretty funny..

----------


## SergioLMT

This has me so curious, since I was thinking about trying Melanotan II for it's sexual side-effects. I'm guessing PT-141 is basically the sexual side-effects of MT-II just without the added tanning benefit?

----------


## goose

> This has me so curious, since I was thinking about trying Melanotan II for it's sexual side-effects. I'm guessing PT-141 is basically the sexual side-effects of MT-II just without the added tanning benefit?


Correct..

----------


## toothache

So vette, can you take pt-141 2 days in a row or will it be ineffective the 2nd day unless you double the dose?

----------


## 956Vette

> So vette, can you take pt-141 2 days in a row or will it be ineffective the 2nd day unless you double the dose?


absolutely, escalating the dose can beneficial...similar to melanotan 2. Depends on what you are using it for and what you consider to be effective. Good question

users get varying responses/reactions to PT-141, so it is hard to lay out examples

it certainly is not as extreme as to say if you used 1mg friday, you would need 2mg saturday. -this scenario could be appropriate however. Sometimes (depending on the person) it is good to not take a stout dose right out of the gate...as the likelihood you will experience sickness/nausea significantly increases

at the same time a user could do 2mg friday and 1mg saturday to yield a similar experience over a span of a weekend. same goes for 1mg and 1mg. all depends on tolerance and objectives

----------


## toothache

Great...thanks vette. So just play with the dosage. Start small and see how it goes.

----------


## 956Vette

> Great...thanks vette. So just play with the dosage. Start small and see how it goes.


Especially just those first few experiments. So many out there do not get to have the experience which is a shame (because of dosing at the wrong time with the wrong amount and typically with the wrong expectations). it is a tricky beast, but well worth it  :Wink/Grin:  Best of luck!!!

----------


## AndriodLee

Correct me if I'm wrong, but dose this mean that you CANNOT snort the lyophilized powder?

----------


## 956Vette

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but dose this mean that you CANNOT snort the lyophilized powder?


Correct. Author simply wrote to appeal to a broader audience.

----------


## spywizard

Item of note here, women seem to respond significantly more to pt 141, or rather the effects last longer, maybe it's that they just need an excuse a reason as it were to be naughty.. 

And if she uses it 2 days in a row, the effects seem to kick in quicker, like 1 hour instead of 3 and then continues to last 2-3 days...

----------


## 956Vette

Very good note there spy, completely agree

----------


## NotSmall

It's a pity that injection is the only viable method of taking it - I know a few girls that would be up for trying this with me but none that would be cool with injecting it...

----------


## 956Vette

> It's a pity that injection is the only viable method of taking it - I know a few girls that would be up for trying this with me but none that would be cool with injecting it...


I thought this post was hilarious: http://melanotanforum.com/




> I have convinced 5 girls to take this with me. And trust me, once the girls find out it needs to be injected, it will take some convincing (unless you hang out with heroin addicts and crackheads). I find the best approach is to talk it up big time before you mention the injection part. Then play it down, "its just a little insulin shot in the fat. You don't even feel it."


 :LOL:

----------


## NotSmall

> I thought this post was hilarious: http://melanotanhq.com/forum/index.php?topic=126.0


Ha ha haaaa - from reading his whole post I dunno if I really need it - I'm pretty much a sex-craved deviant already lol

----------


## Renholder

PT-141 is not a cure for low libido, merely a band aid right?

No permanent effects?

----------


## 956Vette

> PT-141 is not a cure for low libido, merely a band aid right?
> 
> No permanent effects?


Of course, the PT-141 bremelanotide research peptide is water soluble product taking effect for minutes/hours

----------


## Times Roman

agree. it typically lasts up to 18 hours for me.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> PT-141 is not a cure for low libido, merely a band aid right?
> 
> No permanent effects?




it will help out WHEN used but wont just work and stay from one use, but maybe if you have low libido you should check out your hormon levels, maybe HRT is for you, maybe its something else..

Good luck though!

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> agree. it typically lasts up to 18 hours for me.


WOW thats pretty good though! I mean if you are feeling down, had a ruff day or what ever and you have "some one to do" its great that it can be taken mid day and you be good for the rest. 
Have you ever studied ar-r 's pt-141 ?

I havent tried that one yet from them, rest have been great.
THNX! :-)



PS. thoughts on it used with V or CIA? 
I am a walking boner libido and blood flow wise, so for me this would probibly make it expload! lol
But i talk with people all the time that love the extra push or help, or even those that straight up need it, id like to be able to help all.

----------


## Renholder

> it will help out WHEN used but wont just work and stay from one use, but maybe if you have low libido you should check out your hormon levels, maybe HRT is for you, maybe its something else..
> 
> Good luck though!


Thanks.

I don`t think it`s for me then.

I`m already on HRT with no improvements in the libido area, so I`m kind of clueless right now.

----------


## Times Roman

> Thanks.
> 
> I don`t think it`s for me then.
> 
> I`m already on HRT with no improvements in the libido area, so I`m kind of clueless right now.


I'm on TRT also. I have been taking what I thought to be a low dose AI (exemistane) to lower my e levels as my blood test had them coming in higher than range. After a couple of weeks taking, my libido crashed. Suspicious that my e levels were now too low, i reduced my dose by 50% (only took eod instead of ed) and libido came back fine.

too low of e will crash your libido.....

----------


## SEOINAGE

> Thanks.
> 
> I don`t think it`s for me then.
> 
> I`m already on HRT with no improvements in the libido area, so I`m kind of clueless right now.


I'm on HRT and my libido isn't that great either, certainly not up to where it was 5 years ago like what I was expecting, or was even hoping for similar to 10 years ago. Anyways, If I could convince the wife to let me inject her i might have to give this a try, if it gets me laid it would be worth it.

----------


## bp2000

inject yourself first show her how easy it is and ask her if she wants some.

----------


## Times Roman

> inject yourself first show her how easy it is and ask her if she wants some.


i'd have her do some reading first...

Unlike Viagra and other related medications, it does not act upon the vascular system, but directly increases sexual desire via the nervous system.[7]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bremelanotide

----------


## bp2000

I took some last weekend and holy shiat. Like I was 17 had a raging boner. I had 1mg of that stuff plus 1/2 ml (15mg) of Liquid Cialis. What a combo! Had sex all weekend

----------


## bp2000

> i'd have her do some reading first...
> 
> Unlike Viagra and other related medications, it does not act upon the vascular system, but directly increases sexual desire via the nervous system.[7]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bremelanotide



yeah that or give her some MTII and tell her it's for tanning. It actually is and has the same stuff the PT141 has in it.

----------


## freshmaker

I just ordered some. Curious to see what happens.

----------


## Times Roman

> yeah that or give her some MTII and tell her it's for tanning. It actually is and has the same stuff the PT141 has in it.


you sly devil!

----------


## Renholder

> I'm on TRT also. I have been taking what I thought to be a low dose AI (exemistane) to lower my e levels as my blood test had them coming in higher than range. After a couple of weeks taking, my libido crashed. Suspicious that my e levels were now too low, i reduced my dose by 50% (only took eod instead of ed) and libido came back fine.
> 
> too low of e will crash your libido.....


Thanks. Maybe I missed the sweet spot, but I know that my E2 have been both high and low, without any difference. We don`t have a sensitive E2 test in Norway, so it is a little frustrating. Actually, I don`t feel any benefits from TRT at all even after doubling testosterone , so I think my problem is not limited to libido. Looking into the adrenals and cortisol output now.

----------


## Times Roman

> Thanks. Maybe I missed the sweet spot, but I know that my E2 have been both high and low, without any difference. We don`t have a sensitive E2 test in Norway, so it is a little frustrating. Actually, I don`t feel any benefits from TRT at all even after doubling testosterone, so I think my problem is not limited to libido. Looking into the adrenals and cortisol output now.


What were your T blood results? 

At 27, most males do not have low enough test to warrant TRT.

I'm thinking if your t levels were not that low, then being on trt would not make that much of an improvement in how you feel.

----------


## Renholder

> What were your T blood results? 
> 
> At 27, most males do not have low enough test to warrant TRT.
> 
> I'm thinking if your t levels were not that low, then being on trt would not make that much of an improvement in how you feel.


13-14 nmol/L or 375-400 ng/dl total testosterone consistently for three years. 

I spent three years trying to find a natural solution, so going on TRT was not an easy choice for me, which makes it extra frustrating after doubling total testosterone and even more with free testosterone and not noticeing any difference at all.

----------


## Times Roman

> 13-14 nmol/L or 375-400 ng/dl total testosterone consistently for three years. 
> 
> I spent three years trying to find a natural solution, so going on TRT was not an easy choice for me, which makes it extra frustrating after doubling total testosterone and even more with free testosterone and not noticeing any difference at all.


My test levels were about half yours when I started. The lower you are initially pre trt, the more you are going to notice it after you've been on for awhile. 375 seems to be in the normal range, although on the low side. This may be in part why you are not seeing much of a difference?

----------

